# Fresh eggs?? Thats too weird!!



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a work meeting yesterday so I asked my neighbor friend to let my 9yo go to her house after school. As a thank you I gave her some zucchini and the days eggs -four of them. she said thanks for the zucchini but about the eggs, I just don't know that's too weird!!! I convinced her to at least try them. My husband think its funny that people don't have a problem eating eggs from the store that are months old - but the thought of ones fresh from the chicken are strange. She's a really nice girl - but def not a country girl. Hope I can convert her.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband's cousin used to get eggs from me, he didn't trust the green ones. He thought that there was something wrong with them, he p*ssed me off over the price I was charging (how dare I charge 11 cents MORE than the market) so I made sure I put LOTS of green eggs in his carton.

He doesn't get my eggs anymore, he deserved crappy, tasteless market eggs. I don't miss him at all.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I've had folks to do that ... They don't know what they are missing. lol


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Lots of people ask, how do I know theres not something growing in them. I say how do you know the eggs at the store are good. Then I tell them as long as they don't sit on them, they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Lots of people ask, how do I know theres not something growing in them. I say how do you know the eggs at the store are good. Then I tell them as long as they don't sit on them, they have nothing to worry about.


Haha! I would say "how do you know somethings not growing in YOU??" LOL.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> My husband's cousin used to get eggs from me, he didn't trust the green ones. He thought that there was something wrong with them, he p*ssed me off over the price I was charging (how dare I charge 11 cents MORE than the market) so I made sure I put LOTS of green eggs in his carton.
> 
> He doesn't get my eggs anymore, he deserved crappy, tasteless market eggs. I don't miss him at all.


Heh good for you!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Eggs from your chicken coop I the best because you know what our feedin them and they're health so no guessing games haha


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

my mom is the same way LOL


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my kids wont eat anything grown in the garden at all.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

rob said:


> my kids wont eat anything grown in the garden at all.


Really? Have you tried getting them involved in the growing process? Or even if they helped in the kitchen that might make them more interested in trying home grown foods.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

What wrong with people?? I have the same problem...my husband use to eat a dozen of store eggs a week until I got ours, now he won't eat one unless its cooked in something like a cake or whatever! My son says they taste rubbery?? He's 36! But then I have a girlfriend that can't get enough. (3-4 doz. a week) I myself *LOVE* them!! They just don't know what they're missing... Jen


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

I sell some to a few people but sometimes struggle to shift them when i have overs because they dont have a date stamp on them and it just goes to show you how far people are removed from the source of food


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

She said she was going to scramble them up tonight - I'm curious to see what she thinks. I have a big veggie garden also and I'm always dropping veggies off at neighbors. One little girl -about seven years old was playing with my daughter and she saw my hot pepper plant and said "oooh look-carrots!!".


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

This thread is too funny! We ended up with a surprise rooster mixed in with our day old pullets and I am currently debating keeping him. My boyfriend goes, "Ewe, don't keep him! I don't want FERTILIZED eggs!" I told him it makes no difference because they wouldn't be *developed* eggs. He remains unconvinced.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

My mom won't have anything to do with our eggs. She only buy's "Egglands's Best."


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My husband was the same way. Wouldn't even eat the vegetables from the garden. But he left so problem solved. Lol


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

My friends can't get enough of my hens' fresh eggs. Several will not buy store eggs anymore. One friend has a very picky daughter who would never eat eggs until she tried mine. One has a OCD germaphobe husband that won't eat store eggs after trying mine. Those people you know that won't eat them; they don't know what they're missing--more for the rest of your friends, I guess.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I can't do suchi. I know it's really good for you, but I can't do the texture. So I respect their choices. The world is made up of all kinds. I'm okay with that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

rob said:


> my kids wont eat anything grown in the garden at all.


they would be skipping meals then


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

sorrowsmiles said:


> Really? Have you tried getting them involved in the growing process? Or even if they helped in the kitchen that might make them more interested in trying home grown foods.


Good point. My daughter used to hate zucchini/courgettes, but once we started growing our own, and she realises they can actually taste nice when they're straight from the garden, she has a whole new outlook.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I will never understand people like that. I would much rather eat something that I know exactly what has been done to it.
Home grown is always better!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely. Of course, for the majority of people, supermarket eggs come from a box, not a chicken's bum. Just like meat comes from a plastic tray covered in cling film, not an animal.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Absolutely. Of course, for the majority of people, supermarket eggs come from a box, not a chicken's bum. Just like meat comes from a plastic tray covered in cling film, not an animal.


And lets not forget fresh raw milk ... the number of people that will not drink raw milk from a cow/goat because "it taste funny" ...

Strange folks ...


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it really safe to drink raw milk (I know you can't when you're pregnant) - isn't there a risk of catching something?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It is as safe as eating that fresh egg from your chicken ...

It is all in the way you handle your food. Don't matter if it a egg, meat or milk.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Is it really safe to drink raw milk (I know you can't when you're pregnant) - isn't there a risk of catching something?


Well, I drink raw milk everyday, so I'd say it's alright. 
I think the milk industry likes to play it up as if something horrible will happen to you, but honestly I think it's much healthier than drinking that pasteurized junk they sell in the grocery store.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Is it really safe to drink raw milk (I know you can't when you're pregnant) - isn't there a risk of catching something?


This is quite fascinating. The whole reason milk is pasteurized in the first place has NOTHING to do with raw milk being unsafe. That is the great untruth of the modern day!!

Back 'in the day' the population wanted more and more milk, and dairies were on the edge of cities, and then someone discovered that you could keep a cow in a tiny box in a huge filthy barn and feed it the mash left over from making beer instead of letting it walk over land and eat grass and lay in the sun.

So, then they milk a filthy cow, eating a crap diet in a filthy barn with filthy people and deliver it in filthy pots and then you have people getting sick!! OMG!! Of course it MUST be the milk. So, when Pasteurization came into being it immediately went into use in the milk industry.

So, fast forward and add a LOT of marketing and lobbying from the "Milk Industry" and you have the information of _*raw milk bad *_going to the public.

The history of agriculture in this country is outrageous. It is a long line of keeping farmers poor and the middle man rich. If farmer's were in control of their own products and not forced to settle with the government control they could prosper, but the all mighty and powerful just won't let that happen.

Raw milk is good for you, pasteurization kills off the vitamins that are then pumped back in and it is harvested in a clean environment from healthy animals. Any farmer can tell you that.

And, the same can be said for the egg industry, the meat industry and on and on.

It's up to us, every dollar spent at a farmers market going straight to the farmer is a strong vote for how we want our food supply and our lives to change. Everyday people need to care more about the upcoming Farm Bill Vote than they do the new Fall TV lineup or the new season of football !!!

<<<<<stepping down from the soap box now.......>>>>>>>


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well said. This is why I could not pursue bovine, porcine or large animal medicine in vet School. I could not tolerate the conditions that were supported or the treatment of the animals. I would not spout the lies or perpetuate the "party line" of production animal medicine. 

Ok. I'm stepping down now too. Lol


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Well good for you. 
Glad to know I'm not the only one that understands.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. To my knowledge, here in NZ all (at least most) beef cattle are farmed on open paddocks and so are dairy cattle. I drive by so many of the lovely creatures every day on my way to work. I live in the main dairy region of NZ and I am lucky enough to get the smell of cows waft into my garden when the wind is right ) On the other hand, a lot of pork is factory farmed here as well as chicken, so I have stopped buying factory farmed meat. Unfortunately it is really difficult to source raw milk. It's tricky enough trying to find whole un-homogenised milk when you want to try your hand at cheese-making. And for some reason, it's more expensive even though it's had less processing! Go figure.


----------



## brownstar34 (Oct 13, 2012)

i cant lie it was strange me eatin my girls eggs at first felt a little weird but now eat them everyday and cant get enough of them, so thinkin about increasing my flock size from 6 to at least 10 or 12 but heard it is tricky


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in the process of doing the same. Have 5 but going up to 19.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Is it really safe to drink raw milk (I know you can't when you're pregnant) - isn't there a risk of catching something?


My Mother drank raw milk all her life and had fourteen children and everyone of us is healthy. She did not quit drinking raw milk when she was pregnant either. That's probably part of the reason all of her children are still all healthy. My oldest sibling is fifty and my youngest sibling is twenty two.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think you need to read Pottengers cats too! Lol. More power to you - and your family - and especially you brilliant mother!


----------



## brownstar34 (Oct 13, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I'm in the process of doing the same. Have 5 but going up to 19.


how are you goin to introduce so many


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Slowly and with supervision. Shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

My husband talks about the day my girls stop laying...thinks we will eat them!! Not!! Don't ask me what I'm gonna do??? Heck, he still won't eat their eggs and buys store bought ones...men!  Jen


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

brownstar34 said:


> i cant lie it was strange me eatin my girls eggs at first felt a little weird but now eat them everyday and cant get enough of them, so thinkin about increasing my flock size from 6 to at least 10 or 12 but heard it is tricky


most of the time i don't have any real problems when i add new birds
there was just 1 time that i added 6 new redstar hens to the main coop
both of my roosters started at each other like crazy.
never seen them like that before. i had to remove 1 roo at once.
yes hens will peck new hens for a day or 2
they are not killing each other just letting the new birds know that they are at the bottom of the pecking order. after a couple of days all is well.

good luck
piglett


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I never had any issues adding new birds. I started out with 8. I added 4 more. I didnt have a set up to keep them separated to do it slowly. The person I got them from said to just put them together and keep an eye on them. So I did. They picked on the new girls but in a couple days you would not know who the new girls were. Then 2 of my pullets ended up being cockers and I traded them for 2 new pullets. The new girls were about 5 months old. Big enough to go in with the others. They stuck together and in a few days they all got along great. I have been told its trickier adding one bird at a time. I have no experience with that though.


----------



## brownstar34 (Oct 13, 2012)

piglett said:


> most of the time i don't have any real problems when i add new birds
> there was just 1 time that i added 6 new redstar hens to the main coop
> both of my roosters started at each other like crazy.
> never seen them like that before. i had to remove 1 roo at once.
> ...


oh this is brill news i thought 1 would be harder than a big group as there will be too many to mess with ha ha and i am converting my shed into a bigger coop so i didnt think it would be as hard and as i let them free range i thought the picked on hens would have plenty of room to run off n e way

so u both have helped me alot

thank you


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

brownstar34 said:


> oh this is brill news i thought 1 would be harder than a big group as there will be too many to mess with ha ha and i am converting my shed into a bigger coop so i didnt think it would be as hard and as i let them free range i thought the picked on hens would have plenty of room to run off n e way
> 
> so u both have helped me alot
> 
> thank you


1 bird is tough & if it's rather shy or small it might never really be part of the flock. i have added just 1 small roo before
that boy was quick, he would jump in get his food & water & them head to the edge of the flock. he never really fit in so i ended up processing him. now he fits fine in the freezer.

piglett


----------

